# Tanned yote and ****



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I am looking for a PRIME tanned **** and yote hide. I thought this would be the best place to ask. Pics and prices will be appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

I'd assume since you're on this forum you're looking for dorsal skinned lifesize hides. I don't have these, but if you need a wallhanger coyote, raccoon, or just about anything else, I've got it.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Is that what your looking for? If so I have one already tanned and ready to mount.

IF not then F&T in Michigan (Also one of our sponsors!) are great people to deal with. Great price on tanned yotes as well.

Mitch


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Actually I had gotten the idea of making a couple of hats out of them.


----------

